# Die 108 Euro UL Baitcastcombo oder BFS Troutfishing on a Budget



## glavoc (13. Juni 2018)

Meine ersten Eindrücke mit der Haibo Steed MS/Tsurinoya C472 UL Baitfinesse Kombo

Vorgeschichte - da Baitcaster meine ersten Angelrollen waren und ich auch den grünen Frosch (Curado 50E) besaß, saß seit Jahren immer mal wieder der Tackleaffe bei mir im Nacken. Wenngleich ich schöne Rollen besitze, blieb da immer wieder der Wunsch lebendig, mit einer UL Baitcaster auf die örtlichen Bachforellen zu angeln. Für WG ab 4 g besitze ich BC Rollen, auch sehr edle, dennoch schiele ich seit Jahren immer wieder mal auf die Highendrollen, sowie deren Tuningspools, Lager etc.pp.
Jedoch sind mir die Preise stets zu deftig gewesen...daher hab ich bis jetzt für alles unter 4 g eine Stationärkombo benutzt.
Doch dann wurde ich hier auf dem Board auf die Chinabaitcasterreviews aufmerksam. Nun, ich steh von Haus aus nicht so sehr auf Plaste, las aber immer wieder von einer Haibo Steed...da selbst BC Urgesteine diese Rolle empfahlen und ihre Verarbeitungsqualität lobten, begann ich nach dieser Rolle zu googlen. Der Preis war unglaublich günstig - aber mit so einer billigen Rolle BFS Fishing betreiben, also 2,3 g Köder im Bächle werfen???
Ich blieb skeptisch, ja bis ich auf dieses Viedeo stieß:





Vor allem als der youtuber bei Minute 13:01 in obigen Video die Spule auf die Waage legte und diese lediglich 8,47 g anzeigte!
Als ich dann noch in einem weiterem Video sah, dass die rote Haibo Steed MS sogar 1/16 Unzen warf, war ich weit mehr als nur neugierig geworden...
Hier schön zu sehen:




Doch das im Video beschriebene "zickige" bzw. kaum merkliche abbremsen der Spule durch die wohl schwache Magnetbremse weckte Bedenken. Diese zu zerstreuen, war nun die Aufgabe dieses Herrn:




Am Anfang sieht mensch auch, dass auch er die Bremse ganz zu drehen muß (auf maximal) um nicht Perücken zu werfen. Dennoch schien sie fischbar zu sein. Also begang ich ernsthaft mit einer Bestellung zu liebäuglen  ...der Tackleaffe lachte auf ^^.

Doch welche Rute taugt für mein Vorhaben am schwäbischem Bächle? Sie soll kurz und handlich sein, leichte Köder gut aufladen, aber kein Lämmerschwanz sein, fische ich doch gerne Jigköpfe und Twitchbaits. Doch in der Rutenfrage bekam ich quasi göttliche und galaxische Hilfe von Barsch JESUS! (Perch Jesus) und einem der berümtesten Jedimeister (Hobi WanKenobi):
Hier ist die Rute samt mitgeliefertem Futteral zu sehen (ein out of the Box Video):




sowie am Wasser:





Danke Jedi! Ja genau diese könnte es sein, dachte ich. Aber Solidtip an einem so superfeinem Rütchen bei chinesischer Produktion zu dem Preis? Bricht mir die Spitze vielleicht schnell ab, da schlecht verarbeitet? Ich wußte nicht so recht. Hält dieses superleichte Stöckchen denn auch große Forellen aus? Immerhin wurden schon ü70 Forellen im Gewässer gefangen.
Dazu bei dem Preis...wo doch allein solch ein Transportrohr schon sicher ne Menge kostet, dazu noch neun!! Fuji Alconite Ringe die auch bissle was kosten. (Allein schon die Tatsache das 9 Ringe an einer 1,4m Rute verbaut wurden jedoch fand ich aber großartig!) Dazu mit Solidtip...doch da begegnete ich auf youtube Jesus. Und nachdem ich dessen Video und die darin gefangenen Hechte und guten Barsche bewundert hatte, sowie schön die Aktion der Rute am und mit Fisch bewundern konnte, stand mein Entschluss fest und ich bestellte.
Danke Perchjesus fürs Video und die schönen Fische!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAf3fJquPsI

Mittlerweile ist beides bei mir wohlbehalten und schnell angekommen und die ersten Würfe auf der Wiese und im Bach gemacht. Auch wurden eine Reihe Forellen gefangen und ich bin nach wie vor begeistert. Jedoch gilt dies vollkommen und 100%ig nur für die Rute, bei der Rolle leider nur eingeschränkt.
Für die Rute kann ich eine klare Kaufempfehlung ausstellen. Sie ist sauber verarbeitet, twitchen und das mir so wichtige jiggen mit dem Gummifisch klappt. So "telefoniert" das Stöckchen prima jeden Kieselstein am Grund sowie selbstverständlich auch alle "anfasser".*
Bei der Rolle ist es leider so, dass diese "out of the Box" nur in Maximalstellung der Bremse sowie einem recht strammen Anziehen der Spulenachsenbremse werfbar war. So konnte ich nur in full oder ein, zwei, maximal drei, vier Klicks weniger noch problemlos werfen. Es geht, auch das fischen mit ihr, jedoch ich war erst zufrieden, als ich die beigefügten, weiteren 6 Magnete eingelegt habe. Dazu ist es aber notwendig, die Plastikscheibe abzunehmen (zwei kleine Schräubchen) und an der Rückseite mit Hilfe eines beidseitigem Klebebands ein extra dafür selbst zurecht geschnittenes Blechstück (Dosendeckel z.Bsp.) anzukleben. Leider hat Heibo an dieser Stelle gespart und der Kunde muss sich dabei selber helfen. Denn die anderen fünf Magnete haben solch ein Blechscheibchen an der anderen Reihe fehlte es...
Jetzt mit allen Magneten kann ich die Bremse bis 1/3 oder fast zur Hälfte öffnen. Das reicht mir zum fischen, jetzt erst einmal. Jedoch wer weiß, vielleicht beschäftige ich mich in der kalten Jahreszeit noch einmal mit den Magneten und tausche diese gegen stärkere und damit auch tiefere aus?* EDIT! Habe ich mittlerweile gemacht & jetzt gibt es gar keine Probleme mehr. Benötigt werden N52 Neodyn Magnete, die einfach stärker sind, mehr nicht. Kostenpunkt inkl. Versand ca. 3 €. Wer das so macht, kann die nächsten zwei Sätze überspringen.
Einem BC erfahrenen würde ich die Steed MS empfehlen können (mit allen Magneten erst recht) einem Anfänger vermutlich zum anderem Preisbrecher (Tsurinoya XF 50) raten, ohne diese Rolle gefischt zu haben. Ich hoffe damit deutlich zu machen, dass ein geübter Daumen Spaß haben kann, ein Anfänger jedoch die eine oder andere Perücke werfen wird und ihm uU vorzeitig die Lust am spinnfischen mit der Baitcaster verderben könnte... Ansonsten ist die Rolle gut verarbeitet, fühlt sich wertig an, liegt sehr gut in der Hand und ist auch innen gut verarbeitet sowie sehr gut gefettet von Haus aus.
Eine echt unglaublich gute Rolle, wenn, ja wenn, die Bremse nur besser gemacht worden wäre.

Hier noch Bilder, unter anderem vom selbstgeklebten und zugeschnittenen Blech:


----------



## glavoc (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die 108 Euro UL Baitcastcombo oder BFS Troutfishing on a Budget*

und noch ein paar:


----------



## jkc (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Die 108 Euro UL Baitcastcombo oder BFS Troutfishing on a Budget*

Moin, ist ja geradezu eine Frechheit, dass hier noch niemand ein Kompliment ausgesprochen hat, was ich dann hiermit gerne übernehme.#6
Überhaupt nicht mein Wurfgewichtsbereich, aber trotzdem gern gelesen.

Grüße JK


----------



## machristoph (15. September 2018)

*AW: Die 108 Euro UL Baitcastcombo oder BFS Troutfishing on a Budget*

Ich habe die Steed und die Xf 50. Out of the box wirft letztere eindeutig besser bei ca. 3g Ködern. Habe jetzt auch die zusätzlichen Magnete eingebaut. Mal sehen, was das bringt...


----------



## glavoc (15. September 2018)

*AW: Die 108 Euro UL Baitcastcombo oder BFS Troutfishing on a Budget*

Danke für den Vergleich zwischen der Steed MS und der Tsurinoya XF 50. Schön zu lesen, dass ich bei meiner Review die Rollen richtig eingeschätzt hatte. THX!
Mit allen Magneten wirft sie sich leichter, jedoch werd ich im Winter versuchen diese gegen stärkere(tiefere) Magbete zu tauschen. Hab da schon ein Stück Plaste entdeckt, welches ich als Trägerscheibe verwenden könnte...oder aber vielleicht gar ausm 3D Drucker? Mal sehn...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. September 2018)

*AW: Die 108 Euro UL Baitcastcombo oder BFS Troutfishing on a Budget*

Danke für deinen tollen Bericht!
Hast dir echt viel Arbeit gemacht und schöne Fotos geliefert!
Sowas wertet das Forum auf, das anderswo durch die Vasallen runter gezogen wird.

Allgemein gesehen, kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man so viel Geld (100 € bis die Rolle hier ist) für eine 
a) unfertige Rolle ausgibt und 
b) wieso der Hersteller nicht einfach nachbessert. 
Die Haribo Rolle scheint doch abgesehen von der sehr schlechten Magnetbremse ausgereift zu sein und Nachbesserung in Form von angepasster Magnete würde für den Hersteller ein Leichtes sein.

Schade.
Da bleibt dann doch nur der Plastikbomber Tsurinoya XF 50, der seine Arbeit gut verrichtet. Für Metallrollen-Fans ist das natürlich nichts.


----------



## trawar (19. September 2018)

*AW: Die 108 Euro UL Baitcastcombo oder BFS Troutfishing on a Budget*

Wie kommst du auf 100€ ? Habe ich da was überlesen?
Ich habe für meine paar und 50€ bezahlt und finde für den Preis die Rolle Top.
Es gibt extra Tuninglager und zusätzlilchen Magnete, damit kann sich jeder die Rolle nach seinem belieben anpassen. 

Ich werfe damit 3gr. spoons, zugegeben an einer härteren Rute ohne Probleme. Man muss sich natürlich erstmal im klaren über den Köder bereich sein und die Materie verstehen,  Out of the Box ist es keine Rolle für einen UL einsteiger behaupte ich mal. Aber für den Preis gibt es nichts besseres.


----------



## Angler9999 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Die 108 Euro UL Baitcastcombo oder BFS Troutfishing on a Budget*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, ist ja geradezu eine Frechheit, dass hier noch niemand ein Kompliment ausgesprochen hat, was ich dann hiermit gerne übernehme.#6
> Überhaupt nicht mein Wurfgewichtsbereich, aber trotzdem gern gelesen.
> 
> Grüße JK



Ich stimme mal vollkommen zu.
Ich habe den Bericht auch nicht gesehen. Gut und vor allem nicht voreingenommen geschrieben. Schön so etwas zu lesen. Auch wenn das Fischen mit BC und Microstäbchen nicht meine Welt ist.


----------



## Angler9999 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Die 108 Euro UL Baitcastcombo oder BFS Troutfishing on a Budget*



trawar schrieb:


> Man muss sich natürlich erstmal im klaren über den Köder bereich sein und die Materie verstehen,  Out of the Box ist es keine Rolle für einen UL einsteiger behaupte ich mal.



Ich hatte mir mal die Aldebaran gegönnt. Damit hatte ich als absoluter Noob nur einmal eine Perücke und das nur weil ich voll durchgezogen hatte. Einem Könner wäre auch dann nichts passiert. Ob ich allerdings bei 3 gr war weiß ich nicht, es waren die 3-4cm Platik-Miniwobbler von LIDL)
Aber egal das ist eine ganz andere Preisklasse und steht hier nicht zur Diskussion.

Gerade bezahlbares Tackle, das außerordentlich seinen Dienst tut, hier vorzustellen begeistert mich immer wieder.


----------



## trawar (19. September 2018)

*AW: Die 108 Euro UL Baitcastcombo oder BFS Troutfishing on a Budget*

Es ist schon erstaunlich wie sich die Wurfweiten erhöhen, wenn man so langsam die Technik beim BC werfen raus hat.


----------



## glavoc (21. April 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> *AW: Die 108 Euro UL Baitcastcombo oder BFS Troutfishing on a Budget*
> Allgemein gesehen, kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man so viel Geld (100 € bis die Rolle hier ist) für eine
> a) unfertige Rolle ausgibt und
> b) wieso der Hersteller nicht einfach nachbessert.
> ...



Nein, die gesamte Kombo hat insgesamt 108€ gekostet, die Steed MS (Rolle) nur 54€. Vermute Haibo produziert mehr, als sie entwickeln. Dauert halt, so ein Bremssystem selbstständig zu konstruieren, testen, wieder neu zu konstruieren, wieder zu testen...dann viele Tester und Testreihen usw.usf - ein langer Weg...bis zur fertigen Induktionsbremse...
Das wird einfach dem Kunden überlassen 
Von daher, aktueller Stand bei mir: tiefere und stärkere Magnete sind bestellt, sowie ein erster Prototyp aus dem 3D Drucker gedruckt 
Die näxten Wochen werde ich wohl öfters auf Wiesen fischen^^


----------



## trawar (21. April 2019)

Ich habe meine Haibo auch schon mit stärkeren Magneten ausgestattet, ist gänzlich eine ganz andere Rolle.


----------



## glavoc (22. April 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Haibo auch schon mit stärkeren Magneten ausgestattet, ist gänzlich eine ganz andere Rolle.



Hallo
jetzt bin ich aber gespannt! Wie bist du vorgegangen, welche Magnete hast du jetzt drin und wie viele? Und kannst du bissle was zur Performance sagen??
Hast du gar ein Bild/Bilder?

grüßle


----------



## trawar (22. April 2019)

Bilder hab ich leider keine, habe die hier drin. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/251544600651

Jetzt merkt man wenigstens wenn man an der Bremse rum spielt das auch was passiert. 
Es lässt sich jetzt viel Stressfreier werfen. 
Habe 3gr. Wobbler damit Tiefenentspannt geworfen. 
Ich habe aber auch alle Magnete gegen die Stärkeren getauscht. 
Kann ich nur jedem emfehlen auch wenn man nicht mit den gewichten so weit runter möchte.


----------



## Manucaster (28. April 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Bilder hab ich leider keine, habe die hier drin.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/251544600651
> 
> ...


----------



## Manucaster (28. April 2019)

Musstest du für die neuen magnete etwas bearbeiten oder passen die dann in den alten halter hinein?


----------



## trawar (28. April 2019)

Die passen 1:1 rein.


----------



## trawar (28. April 2019)

War heute mit der Kuying Teton L und der Haibo mit 3gr-5gr Wobbler an der Rur auf Forelle, als Schnur hatte ich eine 0,18er Spro G Line drauf.
Wurfweiten von bis zu 20m waren Stressfrei machbar.


----------



## glavoc (14. Juni 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Jetzt merkt man wenigstens wenn man an der Bremse rum spielt das auch was passiert.
> Es lässt sich jetzt viel Stressfreier werfen.
> Habe 3gr. Wobbler damit Tiefenentspannt geworfen.
> Ich habe aber auch alle Magnete gegen die Stärkeren getauscht.
> Kann ich nur jedem emfehlen auch wenn man nicht mit den gewichten so weit runter möchte.



Ganz genau Trawar - eine gänzlich andere Rolle! Drei Euro investieren und eine kleine, süße Chinesin mit Messinggetriebe völlig stressfrei zum angeln ausführen! Das fischt sich so bequem, Tiefenentspannt trifft es ganz gut!
Hatte mir N52 5mmX2mm Neodyn Magnete gekauft. Die Originalen haben nur eine Höhe von 1,5mm, gab jedoch nur 1mm, 2mm oder 3mm zu erwerben. 2mm Höhe passen dennoch gerade so rein, sind jedoch so stark, dass sie eh nicht auf Full gedreht werden müssen. Schleifen auch nicht an der Induktionsscheibe, also keine Angst 








Hier seht ihr den "Überstand" in Nahaufnahme:







lg


----------



## trawar (14. Juni 2019)

Mittlerweile habe ich die Tsurinoya XF50 und auf der Kuying Teton TTC662L und muss sagen das die Combo einfach nur der Hammer ist.


----------



## glavoc (14. Juni 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich die Tsurinoya XF50 ...



Joa, für dieses Jahr hab`ich mir auch eine weitere China BFS Reel gegönnt... ebenso wie die XF50 mit Plasterahmen. Mal schauen wie sie sich schlägt. Grund der Gönnung war die freche Replika der neusten Shimano BFS Bremsentechnologie und proppere Magnete "out of the Box". Die Fishband GH 100 scheint momentan DIE aktuell beste ChinaBFS - Rolle sein, zudem mit einer 7,2:1 Übersetzung was ich sehr schätze...
Dennoch fühlt sich die Steed MS wertiger und besser an. Auf lange Sicht traue ich ihr weit mehr "Lebenszeit" zu...zudem ist sie kompakter gebaut. Hier mal ein Größenvergleich:










lg


----------



## trawar (14. Juni 2019)

Die Cast performance der GH 100 ist schon heftig im vergleich zur XF50, wärend die XF 50 bei 3gramm auf ca. 19m kommt erreicht die GH100 die 25m Marke.


----------



## glavoc (14. Juni 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Die Cast performance der GH 100 ist schon heftig im vergleich zur XF50, wärend die XF 50 bei 3gramm auf ca. 19m kommt erreicht die GH100 die 25m Marke.



THX, ja genau solche Daten haben mich dazu bewogen...in 1,2 Monaten hab ich dann beide ausreichend gefischt (Steed MS / GH 100) und werde beide in ein Battle schicken 
Denke, ich werde dabei beide an je 2,3 verschiedenen Ruten und mit verschiedenen Ködern, sowie gleichen Schnüren gegeneinander antreten lassen. Jetzt muss erst einmal die GH 100 mit Schnur bestückt werden...

lg

PS - besitzt du auch die GH 100?


----------



## trawar (14. Juni 2019)

Hätte ich die auch direkt bestellt ich depp, aber nein wollte ja unbedingt auf die ersten deutschen reviews warten.

ne ne ne


----------



## glavoc (14. Juni 2019)

sind ja wieder lieferbar & Preis ist aktuell ja immer noch/wieder gleich günstig... muss sagen, dass die GH 100 doch recht schnell bei mir eingetroffen ist. 
Wie gesagt, Haibo_ Steed MS* vs*_ Fishband_ GH 100_ … who will be the Casting King? dieser Frage nachzugehen, ist in den näxten Wochen wohl eine meiner Aufgaben^^

lg


----------



## trawar (14. Juni 2019)

Wow gestern oder vor 2 Tagen waren die nicht LIeferbar, danke dir habe jetzt doch eins Bestellt.


----------



## glavoc (14. Juni 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> …  danke dir habe jetzt doch eins Bestellt.



War gerade für paar Würfe auf der Wiese - & kann dir versprechen, du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## trawar (15. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> War gerade für paar Würfe auf der Wiese - & kann dir versprechen, du wirst es nicht bereuen


Hör bloß auf ich kann es ja jetzt schon nicht mehr abwarten und du drehst noch schön das Messer in der Wunde um


----------



## glavoc (15. Juni 2019)

Bin gerade aufm Sprung zum Neckar.... mit der GH 100


----------



## trawar (15. Juni 2019)

Wir erwarten natürlich Berichte ist klar oder.


----------



## trawar (15. Juni 2019)

Und wie war es denn so? Es juckt in den Fingern.


----------



## glavoc (15. Juni 2019)

damit der Haibo Steed/Tsurinoya Thread nicht zu sehr zerfleddert wird, habe ich für die GH 100 einen neuen gestartet:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...shband-gh-100-brilliance.346132/#post-4939028

grüßle


----------



## knutwuchtig (15. Juli 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> War heute mit der Kuying Teton L und der Haibo mit 3gr-5gr Wobbler an der Rur auf Forelle, als Schnur hatte ich eine 0,18er Spro G Line drauf.
> Wurfweiten von bis zu 20m waren Stressfrei machbar.




werf mal einen blick auf diese schnur 

ist zwar  nur 4x aber sie macht einen guten eindruck 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3281...38-4704-b2f7-d19932c19beb&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## knutwuchtig (15. Juli 2019)

ich hab "nur " die weiße steed zum vergleich ,die Gh 100 liegt noch etwas untätig rum  weil die passende rute noch unterwegs ist . wenn einem die haibo smart optisch nicht gefällt  würde ich zu dieser raten. die kugellager sind auf jeden fall besser als die der steed .ansonsten ist die baugleich  mit der smart und  preisgünstiger 

. die rolle liegt auch besser in der hand ,ist durch den alu frame etwas schwerer,als die GH100.
das material der seiten platten fühlt sich hart und stabil an an wie carbon .keinesfalls irgendeine plastik anmutung

optisch -technisch  nix zu meckern .top , out of the box !
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33000117040.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dzWEEpP


----------



## trawar (15. Juli 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> werf mal einen blick auf diese schnur
> 
> ist zwar  nur 4x aber sie macht einen guten eindruck
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32811221510.html?spm=a2g0x.search0604.3.68.76b640f8fDl75y&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_7_10065_10068_10547_319_317_10548_10696_10084_453_10083_454_10618_10304_10307_10820_10821_537_10302_536_10843_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_53,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=6edddf2f-7f38-4704-b2f7-d19932c19beb-8&algo_pvid=6edddf2f-7f38-4704-b2f7-d19932c19beb&transAbTest=ae803_4



Ja die habe ich seit Mai drauf und kann mich nicht beklagen, habe die einige male am Wasser gehabt. Das einzige das wahrscheinlich normal ist bei der stärke, ist das die ist nicht großartig schokresistent ist. Zu mindest habe ich anfangs 2 Spoons verloren weil ich zu Brachial raus gepeitsch und dabei ein Nest versucht habe.


----------



## knutwuchtig (15. Juli 2019)

erinnert mich an meine ersten versuche mit einer  extrem guten und teuren meerforellenrute .
30er  mono schnur, und die  blinker flogen ungebremst  und ohne schnur dem horizont entgegen


----------



## knutwuchtig (19. Juli 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> EDIT! Habe ich mittlerweile gemacht & jetzt gibt es gar keine Probleme mehr. Benötigt werden N52 Neodyn Magnete, die einfach stärker sind, mehr nicht. Kostenpunkt inkl. Versand ca. 3 €. Wer das so macht, kann die nächsten zwei Sätze überspringen.
> Einem BC erfahrenen würde ich die Steed MS empfehlen können (mit allen Magneten erst recht) einem Anfänger vermutlich zum anderem Preisbrecher (Tsurinoya XF 50) raten, ohne diese Rolle gefischt zu haben. Ich hoffe damit deutlich zu machen, dass ein geübter Daumen Spaß haben kann, ein Anfänger jedoch die eine oder andere Perücke werfen wird und ihm uU vorzeitig die Lust am spinnfischen mit der Baitcaster verderben könnte... Ansonsten ist die Rolle gut verarbeitet, fühlt sich wertig an, liegt sehr gut in der Hand und ist auch innen gut verarbeitet sowie sehr gut gefettet von Haus aus.
> Eine echt unglaublich gute Rolle, wenn, ja wenn, die Bremse nur besser gemacht worden wäre.
> 
> ...




ich hab  bei meiner Haibo overload noch 5 freie magnetplätzchen frei . die mulden sind abwechselnd mit + und - gekennzeichnet . wie hast du deine magnete eingeklebt ?

also sekundenkleber scheidet wegen der wasserempfindlichkeit auf lange sicht  aus .
 problem ist auch wenn ich die magnete  entsprechend der polung mal zur probe einlege, springt mir alles durch die gegend .


für deine XF 50 habe ich eine chice stange gesehen 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3300...f1-4930-88ee-2d65ea634faa&transAbTest=ae803_3


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2019)

Abend @knutwuchtig ,
ich zietiere mich mal einfach selber:


glavoc schrieb:


> jedoch ich war erst zufrieden, als ich die beigefügten, weiteren 6 Magnete eingelegt habe. Dazu ist es aber notwendig, die Plastikscheibe abzunehmen (zwei kleine Schräubchen) und an der Rückseite mit Hilfe eines beidseitigem Klebebands ein extra dafür selbst zurecht geschnittenes Blechstück (Dosendeckel z.Bsp.) anzukleben. Leider hat Heibo an dieser Stelle gespart und der Kunde muss sich dabei selber helfen. Denn die anderen fünf Magnete haben solch ein Blechscheibchen an der anderen Reihe fehlte es...
> Jetzt mit allen Magneten kann ich die Bremse bis 1/3 oder fast zur Hälfte öffnen. Das reicht mir zum fischen, jetzt erst einmal. Jedoch wer weiß, vielleicht beschäftige ich mich in der kalten Jahreszeit noch einmal mit den Magneten und tausche diese gegen stärkere und damit auch tiefere aus?* EDIT! Habe ich mittlerweile gemacht & jetzt gibt es gar keine Probleme mehr. Benötigt werden N52 Neodyn Magnete, die einfach stärker sind, mehr nicht. Kostenpunkt inkl. Versand ca. 3 €. Wer das so macht, kann die nächsten zwei Sätze überspringen.



schau mal in meinem ersten Beitrag im Thread dazu die Bilder an.
lg


----------



## knutwuchtig (20. Juli 2019)

bei mir ist die platte vollständig , da muss kein blech drunter !

ich hab mal etwas wegen der spare parts gegooglet .

es gibt ka anscheinend nix was man bei haibo nicht für einen kleinen euro nachkaufen kann .

vorbildlich nenne ich das !

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32841448074.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000013.1.7d3d6c26EbfSr2&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.99734.0&scm_id=1007.13339.99734.0&scm-url=1007.13339.99734.0&pvid=18df1966-93ac-4d89-ac02-d54a57c0c4a6


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2038885440.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000013.19.6d552a422Kp2NV&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.99734.0&scm_id=1007.13339.99734.0&scm-url=1007.13339.99734.0&pvid=1fec9833-a83e-47e8-ac67-9dfc4e9d368e

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1852665377.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000060.3.683d56b6u0XjMz&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.99734.0&scm_id=1007.13339.99734.0&scm-url=1007.13339.99734.0&pvid=cc68a-aa5d-403e-8643-c5fcdd4ccf24


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2019)

Moin,
na bestens, wenn deine Platte vollständig ist, brauchste ja nur Nachmessen, Magnete besorgen (N52) und einlegen. Einkleben würde ich da gar nix.
Bist auf eBay inklusive Versand bei 2,3 €...
lg


----------



## knutwuchtig (20. Juli 2019)

genau Daa hab ich das problem !

  also obwohl die rolle größer ist als die steed oder die smart , hat sie das gleiche bremssystem und die gleichen magnete .
N52 passt wie angegossen

die leerstellen sind wie gesagt mit + und- gekennzeichnet ,und wenn ich die magnete entsprechend einlege , fliegen die mir wegen der gegenseitigen abstoßung  um die ohren .

das wird also nix ,ohne die einzelnd einzukleben


----------



## trawar (20. Juli 2019)

Tropfen Sekundenkleber schaft abhilfe.


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> die leerstellen sind wie gesagt mit + und- gekennzeichnet ,und wenn ich die magnete entsprechend einlege , fliegen die mir wegen der gegenseitigen abstoßung  um die ohren



Hallo Knut,
normalerweise müssten sie doch sitzen. Ich lege den ersten ein (völlig ohne Beschriftung) und daneben setze ich dann einfach den nächsten ein. Diese bringen sich doch selbst "in Position". Nach dem zweiten, den dritten usf.. Alles selbstverständlich ohne zu kleben.
Bei manchen Magnetbremsen lassen sich ja ständig die Magnete modifizieren, bzw. wird so das Bremssystem erst auf das jeweilige Ködergewicht und Ködertyp (grob) eingestellt:







lg


----------



## Rocket-Dave (11. September 2019)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe mir das jetzt alles mehrfach durchgelsen und kann mich nicht entscheiden.
Möchte für das UL Fischen am Bach/Fluss noch ne keline Baitcastcombo haben. Normale UL Ruten hab ich schon.
Jetzt habe ich hier immer wieder auch was von der GH100 gelesen, welche aber wohl auch nicht die super Lösung ist. Außerdem gefällt mir die Steed viel besser.
Kann man die Steed für ca. 55€ bedenkenlos kaufen? Bei Ali derzeit ca. 50€ mit Kurbel rechts, ich brauche die aber links (ca.55€).
Andere Magnete rein und glücklich sein?
Welche Ali Rute könnt ihr mir dazu evtl. derzeit empfehlen? Ich bin kein Fan von so kurzen Geräten, min 1,8-2m hätte ich gerne.
Viele Grüße
David


----------



## Rocket-Dave (13. September 2019)

Hey Leute 
ich brauche bitte mal eure Hilfe 
Was kauft man denn nun?

Fishband GH100
Haibo Steed 51/50MS
Kingdom SPEED SHOT MICRO 2019

Viele Grüße
David


----------



## trawar (13. September 2019)

Moin,

jetzt komm ich um die ecke und sage gar keins von den da oben.

Nimm die hier.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_6,searchweb201603_52

Als Rute habe ich die hier und werfe damit ab 2Gr spoons und  Wobbler wunderbar.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32346360215.html

Das problem ist das der Verkäufer nicht nach Deutschland liefert aber hier jemanden hat der es in Deutschland für den 3 fachen Preis vertreibt.


----------



## Rocket-Dave (13. September 2019)

Die Rolle gefällt mir auf jeden Fall auch super gut.
Die Rute ist auch schön, wie kommt man denn da trotzdem dran? Außer in DE für 200€?

Somit stehen jetzt 4 Rollen zur Wahl:

Fishband GH100
Haibo Steed 51/50MS
Kingdom SPEED SHOT MICRO 2019
TSURINOYA SPIRIT FOX BFS REEL BEIT FINESSE


Viele Grüße
David


----------



## trawar (13. September 2019)

Ich meine die Rute soll hier irgendwas um 130€ liegen.
Setz dich einfach mal mit dem Verkäufer bei Ali in verbindung.

Ich habe folgende 3 Rollen.

Haibo Steed in Rot mit neuen Ebay Magneten
Tsurinoya XF50 mit der Tiefenspule
GH100

Steed mit Magneten ist eine Hammer Rolle wenn man die Magnete getauscht hat aber out of the Box kaum stressfrei Fischbar.
GH100 fühl sich einfach nicht wertig an, alles plaste und für mich einfach zu klobig und liegt mir persönlich nicht gut in der Hand. Performance super gar keine Frage aber wie gesagt die Haptik und das Feeling beim Angeln ist nichts für mich.
XF50 wäre mein Favorit wenn es um Out of the Box geht.
Haibo und XF50 sind gut verarbeitet, fühlen sich top an und liegen noch besser in der Hand.
Alles was die GH100 dahingehend falsch gemacht hat, haben die beiden Top gemacht.

Die Spirit Fox ist eine neue XF50 mit Shallow Spool, die sind auch unter einander kompatibel.
Wer also eine XF50 hat, kann für einpaar Euro die Shallow Spool kaufen.
Wer aber eine neue Rolle braucht der sollte direkt zur Spirit Fox greifen.

An der Rute hatte ich schon 70+ Barben in der Strömung auf Gummi, 70+ Karpfen mit über 6Kg (Quergehakt), 50+ Forellen im Fopu alles kein Problem.


----------



## Rocket-Dave (13. September 2019)

Okay dann scheint die Frage mit der Rolle ja schonmal geklärt zu sein.
Rute muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass mir 130€ zu viel sind.

70€ +/- wäre da meine Grenze. Gibt bei Ali einfach so viele Ruten.. teilweise auch für 20€ ist einfach schwer für mich einfach auf gut Glück ne Rute zu bestellen.

Wollte mir die Tage auch mal eben noche neue Rute holen... 3 Stunden später und gefühlt nach 100 Angeln und Zittern.. Rappeln fühlen etc. hatte ich eine gefunden.
Der Händler und ich waren enorm erleichtert als wir endlich was gefunden hatten..

Ich merke einfach immer mehr, dass mir das UL oder L angeln am meisten Spaß macht.

Mit der Rute bin ich mir noch sehr unschlüssig leider..


----------



## trawar (13. September 2019)

Vielleicht ist ja hier was dabei.


----------



## Rocket-Dave (14. September 2019)

Hab mich nun endlich dazu durchgerungen, die Rolle zu bestellen..

Schwanke jetzt zwischen diesen Ruten..
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32970640321.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.33e52e0eugHETA
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32919462633.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.33e52e0eugHETA
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33049449832.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.33e52e0eugHETA

Oder möchte jemand noch andere Kandiaten in den Ring werfen?

Möchte eigentlich nicht unter 190cm max 220cm


----------



## Rocket-Dave (16. September 2019)

Guten Morgen,

habe mir jetzt gerade diese Rute hier bestellt:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33011840244.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4d794c4d2bycwp

In 219cm als Baitcasting Variante, passend zur Spirit Fox, ich werde natürlich berichten, wie das ganze zusammen passt etc.

Schnur werde ich vermutlich geflochtene nehmen, oder ist davon bei der Spirit Fox abzuraten? 
Habe bislang immer geflochtene gefischt, außer einmal am Forellenbach mit der Rute vom Kollegen mit so einer 0,16er oder 0,18er Mono, dass war irgendwie nicht so meins.

Viele Grüße
David


----------



## trawar (16. September 2019)

Ich nutze die hier, ist zwar was rau aber dafür Top 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32753101715.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.e2bf4c4dBFBsvL


----------



## Rocket-Dave (25. September 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen,

die Rolle ist heute bei mir zu hause angekommen, leider auch ein Brief von der "GDSK" mit der Info, dass meine Angelrute auch bereits angekommen ist, leider aber in Frankfurt beim Zoll liegt.

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, warum die in Frankfurt liegt, warum nicht beim Dortmunder Zoll? Sonst sind meine Pakete auch beim Dortmunder Zoll gelandet und ich konnte sie dort dann abholen.

In dem Brief der "GDSK" steht halt jetzt drin das die das mit der Verzollung und allem übernehmen für eine Gebühr von 25€ zzgl. Steuer etc..... also das möchte ich eigentlich nicht bezahlen...

Kennt sich jemand damit aus?

Ich wollte morgen mal beim Zoll anrufen und denen das erklären. Hatte gehofft, dass ich mein Paket wenn es denn schon verzollt werden soll eben beim Dortmunder Zoll landet und ich es dann eben da abholen kann und das ich "nur" die 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuert zahlen muss und nicht noch irgendwelche blöden Gebühren.

Also bei einer 45€ Angel möchte ich keine 25€ Gebühren + 19% zahlen, dass wäre schon echt blöd.

Hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen.

Viele Grüße
David


----------



## Homer J (26. September 2019)

Rocket-Dave schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> die Rolle ist heute bei mir zu hause angekommen, leider auch ein Brief von der "GDSK" mit der Info, dass meine Angelrute auch bereits angekommen ist, leider aber in Frankfurt beim Zoll liegt.
> 
> ...



Hallo, gibt ein schönes Video zum Thema GSDK und Selbstverzollung auf YT. Nach einigem Hin und her brauchte ich weder selbstverzollen noch die Gebühr bezahlen. Musste nur die Steuern zahlen.
Viel Erfolg...


----------



## Rocket-Dave (27. September 2019)

Homer J schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt ein schönes Video zum Thema GSDK und Selbstverzollung auf YT. Nach einigem Hin und her brauchte ich weder selbstverzollen noch die Gebühr bezahlen. Musste nur die Steuern zahlen.
> Viel Erfolg...



Moin hab Dir mal ne PN geschickt..das wäre traumhaft!!


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. September 2019)

ich kann dir sagen warum frankfurt und nicht Dormund !

wegen den vielen gelb/schwarzen .... nein !


in Frankfurt landet die Fracht und geht direkt ins Zolllager ,wenn die GDSK das übernimmt (um kohle rauszupressen ) und ihre Dienstleistung anbietet .DHL Express ist auch nicht wirklich besser .(du kannst ja bei vielen bestellungen das transportunternehmen aussuchen ,macht das ganze aber garantiert nicht preisgünstiger  )

es geht ja auch darum ,wer den weitertransport übernimmt !darüber streiten die sich sicherlich nicht am zielort!
Ruten sind immer Sperrgut ,von daher hat man eine große chance ,das sie beim Zoll hängen bleiben .

2 ruten von mir sind seit eineinhalb  monaten in frankfurt ,ohne das sich was bewegt .
eine andere Marke Kingdom hat nur 12 Tage gebraucht bis die GDSK sich gemeldet hat .

diese bearbeitungsgebühr ist  nicht die feine art ,aber man hat ja die wahl !


----------



## DocRokk (22. März 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Hallo Knut,
> normalerweise müssten sie doch sitzen. Ich lege den ersten ein (völlig ohne Beschriftung) und daneben setze ich dann einfach den nächsten ein. Diese bringen sich doch selbst "in Position". Nach dem zweiten, den dritten usf.. Alles selbstverständlich ohne zu kleben.
> Bei manchen Magnetbremsen lassen sich ja ständig die Magnete modifizieren, bzw. wird so das Bremssystem erst auf das jeweilige Ködergewicht und Ködertyp (grob) eingestellt:
> 
> ...


Moin, 
ich muss hier nochmal reingrätschen. Dieser Haibo-Magnet-Hack rettet mir den Popo. Woltte die Haibo schon in die Tonne hauen ;-)
Magnete sind bestellt.

Einbau Frage: Meine Magnet-Halterung ist beschriftet immer N - S - N im Wechsel. Wird vermutlich die Polung sein. Wie bekomme ich raus, wie herum ich die Ebay-Magnete einbauen muss? Irgendjemand n Tipp für mich?

Danke der Doc


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. März 2020)

Wenn du alle Magnete zusammen hintereinander legst richten sie sich automatisch aus. 
Dann jeweils das Kopfstueck jedes Magneten mit einem Edding kennzeichnen. So hast du jeweils dann entweder den Nordpol oder den Südpol gekennzeichnet. Und wenn du dann noch die Magnete in d er Mitte mit einer Schnur aufhängst, wird sich die Magnetreihe in Nord-Süd ausrichten. Dann weiß man, welche Seite der Nordpol ist.


----------

